# bfp...i think FINAL UPDATE **miscarriage**



## Ilovehim89

I think i just got my bfp!! I got a definite bfp on an IC and a light 2nd line on FRER
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0695.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 119









DSCN0693.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 159


----------



## mumatmadhouse

congratulations honey, H&H 9months to you


----------



## Ilovehim89

thank you! I can't believe it...i am shaking!!


----------



## tps001

Congrats Lady, I can def see a line on the IC


----------



## Ilovehim89

thank you!!! i actually had IB at 6 dpo!


----------



## janeybaby

Congrats H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Ilovehim89

thanks, sending :dust: your way, Janey!


----------



## mmlovepink

congrats sweetie =)
have a healthly 9 months
x


----------



## Ilovehim89

thank you!


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## Vintagedior

Got my bfp about an hour ago...I'm so shocked and excited....I think I should be 4 and 1/2 weeks.....I'm 16 dpo now....


----------



## Ilovehim89

congrats, hun! :)


----------



## Vintagedior

Congrat to you too...I'm still in shock about it but now that I look at it the signs were there.....definately sore breast on the sides like they felt sorta like rocks lol


----------



## Ilovehim89

yeah, actually didnt have sore breasts this cycle...im in shock too as I got my BFP at 9dpo (Fainter than this but there) and I never got one that early b4!....never got one til at least 12dpo


----------



## Vintagedior

Yea I wanted to test from 12 or 13 dpo when I had a bit of spotting but I waited...didn't want to see a bfn...also my cervix was soft this whole time until like 2 days ago...and I'm 2 days late now so I guess....I can't wait...from what they say my edd should be oct 29 which is like 5 days after mine so this birthday will be a special one


----------



## Ilovehim89

Idk how you waited! lol! I just got my ICs in the mail yesterday and i had to try them out even though i knew it might have been too early! hehe...:)


----------



## Vintagedior

Yea the only reason I didn't was because I went out of town and left the tests at home...but I guess I sort of already knew....I can't wait...do u have an idea of how many weeks u are


----------



## Ilovehim89

Vintagedior said:


> Yea the only reason I didn't was because I went out of town and left the tests at home...but I guess I sort of already knew....I can't wait...do u have an idea of how many weeks u are

not sure, I am due oct 30.


----------



## Vintagedior

And I am due on the 29....cool I guess...lol


----------



## Ilovehim89

Lol yup!


----------



## nlz2468

Congratulations x


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## Ilovehim89

thanks, ladies, I will be testing again today and then tomorrow :)


----------



## embojet

Congratulations!


----------



## odd_socks

*congrates  *


----------



## Ilovehim89

thank you ladies! I even dipped an IC in water just to make sure it wasnt some weird brand of test that always give lines...and NO LINE with the Water sample! yay! hehe, i know, i'm kinda crazy lol i just didnt know i am still so shocked and excited!


----------



## bassdesire

It is there! I see it!!!


----------



## bassdesire

Oh my DD is Halloween... when is yours? Bump buddies in 1st tri??? 

:)


----------



## Ilovehim89

My due date will be 10/30...so a day b4 Halloween! :) I am testing in the Am to be absolutely sure! :) oh and CONGRATS!!


----------



## Ilovehim89

digi showed up PREGNANT at 11dpo without FMU
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0715.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 83


----------



## Vintagedior

Yaaaaaay....so I guess we are a day apart....my nipples have started to hurt(tmi) sorry and on and off cramps...dd 10/29/11 still in shock


----------



## Ilovehim89

yeah I am still in shock too...trying to find a way to tell Dh when he gets home in an hour...and yeah my nipples kinda hurt too and Morning sickness like mad and cramps and gas lol


----------



## Vintagedior

Everything u said except the morning sickness and I'm hoping I don't really get it....told my bf and he seems happy already wanting to plan a baby shower already...lol


----------



## bloodbinds

Congratulations! :) x


----------



## lucy_x

Congratulations :happydance:

Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## Ilovehim89

thank you!


----------



## bellaboo28

You are ALL KINDS of pregnant!


----------



## Ilovehim89

bellaboo28 said:


> You are ALL KINDS of pregnant!

hehe thank you :happydance:


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Ooooooooooooooooooooo :) CONGRATS :)


----------



## leasap

congrats xx


----------



## Ilovehim89

Thank you, Andrea, and Leasap. :)


----------



## Vintagedior

5 weeks tomorrow....still can't believe it...lol


----------



## Ilovehim89

yeah, i know!! i had my confirmation yesterday and I am a little behind. Im due in beginning of November!


----------



## vanillastar

Congrats!!


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:
x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Congrats on your :bfp:

xxxx


----------



## Aleksandra Dr

congratulations :)


----------



## Ilovehim89

thank you, ladies!


----------



## daisy74

*Congrats!!I wish you a very h&h 9 months!! *


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Fantastic News, I'm so happy for you both... Congrats!!


----------



## readytta

Hi there - big congrats to you both! Also got my bfp a few days a go and have done 3 tests so far (just checking!!). Looks like I'm due 3rd Nov. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for all! x


----------



## Maid Marian

https://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i75/bigkel42/congratulations/vlf_babyblinkie_congrats2MA10515918.gif


----------



## Ilovehim89

thank you, ladies


----------



## xxchelseaxx

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Treelo

Congrats xx


----------



## Ilovehim89

thanks....baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Ilovehim89

People may say it isn't such a big deal, I was only 5 weeks pregnant, and these things happen all the time. My back was hurting for days but I attributed it to the pregnancy...then last night my world took a turn for the worse. I took a FRER to see those dark pretty lines again...and the 2nd line was so very faint, almost invisible, I knew then I had lost my Bean. I took another with FMU and it was lighter. Went to ER...did an U/S they didn't see ANYTHING in my uterus but said they saw a cyst like structure in my left ovary but said it COULD be an ectopic or just a cyst...my levels had dropped to 9. After the u/s i started spotting, then when i got home, i had full blown bleeding....I am so devastated...to the point of being almost numb. I will always feel incomplete now...there will always be a piece missing in my life.

I miss you, Beanie!

Mommy & daddy love you, even if your stay wasn't for long! Watch over your brother and sister from heaven


----------



## TandJ

Ilovehim89 said:


> People may say it isn't such a big deal, I was only 5 weeks pregnant, and these things happen all the time. My back was hurting for days but I attributed it to the pregnancy...then last night my world took a turn for the worse. I took a FRER to see those dark pretty lines again...and the 2nd line was so very faint, almost invisible, I knew then I had lost my Bean. I took another with FMU and it was lighter. Went to ER...did an U/S they didn't see ANYTHING in my uterus but said they saw a cyst like structure in my left ovary but said it COULD be an ectopic or just a cyst...my levels had dropped to 9. After the u/s i started spotting, then when i got home, i had full blown bleeding....I am so devastated...to the point of being almost numb. I will always feel incomplete now...there will always be a piece missing in my life.
> 
> I miss you, Beanie!
> 
> Mommy & daddy love you, even if your stay wasn't for long! Watch over your brother and sister from heaven

:cry: hun I know how hard it is, Im coming up on the due date of my baby that I lost in August and its been so hard for me, and I feel so much for you:hugs:there is light at the end, it just takes awhile to see it. Sending lots of hugs to you!


----------



## Ilovehim89

thank you hun :(


----------



## wanting2010

I'm so sorry hon. =( I'm dealing with the same thing right now. Was so excited to get my BFP and had a very early miscarriage. I was also 5 weeks. It's hard no matter how far along you are!


----------



## dizzy65

...


----------



## dizzy65

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Flowerbaby

Im so sorry hun, ive had 2 m/c's at 5 weeks and i know how hard it is....my heart goes out to you. xxx:hugs:


----------



## baileykenz

so sos hun i feel for u


----------



## Ilovehim89

thank you ladies


----------



## nlz2468

so sorry to hear of your loss hun :( i know exactly how you are feeling it took me nearly 2yrs to concieve our first and it ended in a mmc at 10.5weeks it was the worst pain to feel both mentally and physically so my heart pours out for you at this sad time. I know the pain hurts hun but it will make you a stronger person not a day goes by where i dont think about my angel baby! I hope you get a sticky :bfp: soon and your angel beanie will definitely be watching over you. 
All the best :hugs: x x


----------



## Ilovehim89

nlz2468 said:


> so sorry to hear of your loss hun :( i know exactly how you are feeling it took me nearly 2yrs to concieve our first and it ended in a mmc at 10.5weeks it was the worst pain to feel both mentally and physically so my heart pours out for you at this sad time. I know the pain hurts hun but it will make you a stronger person not a day goes by where i dont think about my angel baby! I hope you get a sticky :bfp: soon and your angel beanie will definitely be watching over you.
> All the best :hugs: x x

 thank you, hun:hugs:


----------



## chele

so so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww hun I'm sooo very sorry, my heart goes out to you, I lost mine at 6 weeks its devasting. Where all here for ya!! :hugs: I hope you get your sticky bean soon... Sending lots of hugs and baby dust... :dust::dust::dust:


----------

